# Fly Fishing Film Tour in Destin September 25th



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Hey everybody, Shoreline Church, along with Bote Boards and Skinny Water Culture, is hosting for the 3rd time, the Fly Fishing Film Tour, Friday September 25th at 7 PM. Lots of giveaways including the raffling of a new Bote LONO Aero Inflatable Kayak. https://youtu.be/GiE4Yheb5Yw 

Get your tickets on-line. $25. All proceeds go to Chostawhatchee Basin Alliance. Doors open at 6 and beer supplied by New Belguim. #flyfishingfilmtour #boteboards #skinnywaterculture #choctawhatcheebasinalliance
BOTE
Skinny Water Culture
The F3T
Shoreline Church
New Belgium Brewing

Tickets on sale now at https://flyfilmtour.myeventscenter.com/event/Destin-Fl-36911


----------

